

Terminix Stores Passwords in Clear Text - malvagia

I saw the post today about Verizon possibly storing passwords in clear text, and it reminded me that Terminix is still doing so also. I've tried four times to contact Terminix and its parent company, Servicemaster, about the problem and have received no response. I don't think they understand how serious of a security hole it is. If any other HN readers use Terminix or another Servicemaster company, it might be worth trying to contact them so that maybe enough call/email volume will convince them they have an issue that needs to be addressed.
======
paulhauggis
It's safer, because it's something nobody would expect!

